# Zügiges DSL



## Reducal (20 Juni 2006)

Eine Frage an die Spezialisten hier. Mein DSL-Anschluss hat ein Upgrade bekommen und nun ist er mit 6000 kbit/s. unterwegs. Wie kommt das, dass viele Seiten sich nicht öffnen lassen oder erst nach etlichen Versuchen? Müssen da irgendwelche Einstellungen angepasst werden?


----------



## BenTigger (20 Juni 2006)

*AW: Zügiges DSL*

Wer ist dein Provider?


----------



## Reducal (20 Juni 2006)

*AW: Zügiges DSL*

M-Net


----------



## BenTigger (20 Juni 2006)

*AW: Zügiges DSL*

Dann prüfe mal die Installationsbedingungen mit deinem Anschluss.

Siehe  PDF Anleitung von M-Net


----------



## A John (20 Juni 2006)

*AW: Zügiges DSL*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> M-Net


Hi, wenn Du noch das alte graue Modem von M-Net hast, könnte das die Ursache sein.
Ich empfehle Fritz!Card DSL. Da hast Du auch ISDN (z.B. fürs Fax) mit drin. 
Bei mir rennt es wie die Sau!

Gruß A. John


----------



## Reducal (20 Juni 2006)

*AW: Zügiges DSL*

Danke für die ersten Antworten. Die Konfiguration stimmt - allerdings nutze ich nicht das Modem von M"Net sondern das WLAN-Gerät der T-Com (Sinus 1054). Eigentlich pupsen die Seiten nur so auf (deutlich schneller als zuvor mit 2000er), doch bei einigen klappt es erst nach dem x. Refresh - so auch mit CB und dem Forum.


----------



## Devilfrank (20 Juni 2006)

*AW: Zügiges DSL*

_So setzt der Router bei der Nutzung eines anderen Providers den MTU-Wert auf einen kleineren Wert herab, als er bei T-Online voreingestellt ist. Wem das nicht auffällt, der nimmt einen geringen Geschwindigkeitsverlust in Kauf; denn schließlich arbeiten die meisten DSL-Provider ebenfalls mit dem Maximalwert von 1492. Den T-Sinus 1054 DSL an einem anderen Anschluss als T-DSL zu betreiben ist gar nicht möglich – andere DSL-Standards lassen sich nicht einstellen_
http://www.netzwelt.de/news/70904_3-auf-dem-pruefstand-der-tsinus.html

Könnte eine Erklärung sein.


----------



## Reducal (20 Juni 2006)

*AW: Zügiges DSL*



			
				Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte eine Erklärung sein.


Danke Frank! Leider bin noch nicht am Ziel angelangt, aber ich glaube, wir nähern uns. Dieser MTU-Wert stand auf 1454 und ich konnte ihn nun für den "anderen Provider" anpassen. 



			
				Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> > _Den T-Sinus 1054 DSL an einem anderen Anschluss als T-DSL zu betreiben ist gar nicht möglich – andere DSL-Standards lassen sich nicht einstellen_.


Da hat man anscheinend nachgearbeitet, denn bei meiner Ausführung sind Einstellungen vorgesehen und wie man just in diesem Moment sieht, betreibe ich das Teil.

Leider bietet M"Net derzeit nur ein kabelgebundenes Modem und keine WLAN-Hardware an. Ich bin auf den Funkbetrieb angewiesen, so dass hier eine Lösung gefunden werden muss.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 Juni 2006)

*AW: Zügiges DSL*

///off-topic///
ich bin bald auch M-Net(t) (nachdem Versatel die ja doch nicht kauft). 
ich lese hier mal interessiert mit


> Leider bietet M"Net derzeit nur ein kabelgebundenes Modem und keine WLAN-Hardware an.



///


----------



## Reducal (20 Juni 2006)

*AW: Zügiges DSL*



			
				Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin bald auch M-Net(t)


...dann werde ich dich gern werben und für die 25 €uronen trink´ mar ´ne Maß, gelle? Der Umstieg von T-Com/T-Online zu den anderen war sehr einfach, hatte aber Tücken im Detail (T-Online zickt) und dauerte drei Wochen - wen das Thema interessiert, bitte PN.

Vor Vertragsabschluss hatte ich mich informiert, ob die T-Com-Geräte verwendet werden können. Da hieß es noch ja. Jetzt wo der Anschluss da ist, funktioniert die Telefonie einwandfrei, das DSL auch aber die von DF zittierten Einbußen waren dem Support von M"Net bereits bekannt - offensichtlich ein hausgemachtes, rosa Problem - aber kein ernst zu nehmendes.


----------



## Reducal (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: Zügiges DSL*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> ...bin noch nicht am Ziel angelangt, aber ich glaube, wir nähern uns.


Dachte ich zumindest mal. Einzige Lösung scheint wohl doch eine andere Hardware anstatt des Sinus zu sein. Die Firmware des von T-Com subventionierten Gerätes ist offensichtlich so optimiert, dass der Einsatz mit einem "anderen Provider" nur bedingt möglich aber nicht alltagstauglich ist. Werde es nun mit einer Fritzbox versuchen.


----------



## Heiko (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: Zügiges DSL*

Wenn Du mir folgst holst Du Dir Hardware von Linksys.
Zum Beispiel diesen hier.
Eine stabilere Funkverbindung als bei denen hab ich noch nicht erlebt und die Technik ist echt gut. Null Problem bei allen Installationen die ich gemacht habe. Mir kommt nix anderes mehr ins Haus.


----------



## Reducal (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: Zügiges DSL*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du mir folgst holst Du Dir Hardware von Linksys


Schade, hätte ich mal hier vor der Siesta reingeschaut - Fritz ist nun schon da.


----------



## Heiko (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: Zügiges DSL*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, hätte ich mal hier vor der Siesta reingeschaut - Fritz ist nun schon da.


Die sind sicher auch nicht schlecht.
Meine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit Funktion, Haltbarkeit und Support gehen da hin, dass ich nur noch Linksys kaufe.
Mein Schwager hatte mal einen Defekt am Router. Angerufen, gleiches Modell im Vorabtausch, defekter Router innerhalb einer Woche zurück. Besser gehts nicht...


----------



## Stalker2002 (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: Zügiges DSL*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Schwager hatte mal einen Defekt am Router. Angerufen, gleiches Modell im Vorabtausch, defekter Router innerhalb einer Woche zurück. Besser gehts nicht...



Ähnlich gutes Support-Handling habe ich bisher noch jedes mal bei AVM erlebt. Bei vielen meiner Kunden stehen mittlerweile Fritzböxe und tun zuverlässig ihren Dienst. Wenn mal eine ausfällt, ist innerhalb von längstens zwei Werktagen ein Ersatzgerät per Vorab-Tausch durch AVM vor Ort. Während dieser zwei Tage konnte ich meinen Kunden noch immer ein Leihgerät überlassen, so das es kaum zu Ausfallzeiten kommt.

MfG
L.


----------



## Reducal (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: Zügiges DSL*

So, nun ist Fritz Fon WLAN 7050 installiert und funzt auch prima. Leider hat sich das ursprüngliche Problem noch nicht abgestellt. Die meisten Seiten krachen nur so auf doch bei anderen wiederum kommt ein "Seitenaufbaufehler". Mit meinem Latein bin ich nun am Ende. Hat noch jemand einen Tip?


----------



## Heiko (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: Zügiges DSL*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> So, nun ist Fritz Fon WLAN 7050 installiert und funzt auch prima. Leider hat sich das ursprüngliche Problem noch nicht abgestellt. Die meisten Seiten krachen nur so auf doch bei anderen wiederum kommt ein "Seitenaufbaufehler". Mit meinem Latein bin ich nun am Ende. Hat noch jemand einen Tip?


Merkst Du bei der Verwendung von verschiedenen Betriebssystemen Unterschiede?


----------



## Reducal (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: Zügiges DSL*

Nein, derzeit verwende ich nur XPpro. Interessanterweise kommen Seiten, wie eBay, Google, DiBa einwandfrei, die meiner Hausbank und CB, die CB-Whois und das Forum nur nach dem xten Klick. Nach einmaligem Aufruf der Seiten lassen sie sich problemlos handeln, deshalb kann ich jetzt auch wieder hier posten - das ist wie Rohrputz.

Nachtrag: verwende ich einen Anonymizer-Dienst, lassen sich alle Seiten problemlos aufrufen. Deshalb meine blöde Frage - ist das 6000er DSL womöglich zu schnell?


----------



## Heiko (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: Zügiges DSL*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, derzeit verwende ich nur XPpro. Interessanterweise kommen Seiten, wie eBay, Google, DiBa einwandfrei, die meiner Hausbank und CB, die CB-Whois und das Forum nur nach dem xten Klick. Nach einmaligem Aufruf der Seiten lassen sie sich problemlos handeln, deshalb kann ich jetzt auch wieder hier posten - das ist wie Rohrputz.
> 
> Nachtrag: verwende ich einen Anonymizer-Dienst, lassen sich alle Seiten problemlos aufrufen. Deshalb meine blöde Frage - ist das 6000er DSL womöglich zu schnell?


Dann passt was mit Deinem Netz nicht.
Der Anonymizer arbeitet als Proxy und baut die Pakete um.


----------



## Reducal (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: Zügiges DSL*



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Dann passt was mit Deinem Netz nicht.


Meinem Netzwerk oder dem Netz des Providers?


----------



## Heiko (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: Zügiges DSL*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Meinem Netzwerk oder dem Netz des Providers?


Dem Ort, wo Deine Pakete erzeugt werden: Dein Rechner.


----------



## Reducal (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: Zügiges DSL*

:unbekannt: Danke Boß und erstmal gute Nacht, da muss ich mal drüber schlafen.


----------



## Heiko (21 Juni 2006)

*AW: Zügiges DSL*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> :unbekannt: Danke Boß und erstmal gute Nacht, da muss ich mal drüber schlafen.


Sleep well...


----------



## Stalker2002 (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Zügiges DSL*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> So, nun ist Fritz Fon WLAN 7050 installiert und funzt auch prima. Leider hat sich das ursprüngliche Problem noch nicht abgestellt.



Schon die aktuelle Firmware aufgebrezelt? (Version 14.04.06 vom 22.5.2006)

MfG
L.


----------



## Heiko (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Zügiges DSL*



			
				Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon die aktuelle *Firm*ware aufgebrezelt? (Version 14.04.06 vom 22.5.2006)


Reducal ist doch bestenfalls evangelisch. Die werden nicht gefirmt...


----------



## Reducal (22 Juni 2006)

*AW: Zügiges DSL*

Endlich - Problem erkannt und gebannt! Fritz hat nun Fritzchen als Sender bekommen und die T-Com-Sinusfamilie wird ein Fall für eBay.

Das Problem zeigt sich derzeit nicht mehr.


----------



## Reducal (28 Juli 2006)

*AW: Zügiges DSL*



			
				Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Frage an die Spezialisten hier.


Und noch eine!

Seit kurzem nutze ich nun am DSL-Anschluss die FRITZ!Box Fon WLAN 7050 und zur Korrespondenz den FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick. Ab und an passiert es (zumeist gerdade dann, wenn ich das nicht brauch´), dass der Stick vom PC beim Hochfahren des Rechners nicht erkannt wird. Eine vorübergehende Lösung des Problems schafft entweder ein Neustart oder das Aus- und wieder Einstecken des Stick in den Slot.

Kennt jemand dieses Problem oder kann mir gar jemand einen Tip zur dauerhaften Lösung geben?


----------



## Reducal (29 Juli 2006)

*AW: Zügiges DSL*

Das Problem scheint sich nun durch Neuinstallation gelöst zu haben. Die Software des Stick hatte sich nämlich nicht auf C sondern einer anderen (Archiv-) Partition installiert und wurde anscheinend deshalb nicht immer vom Autostart erkannt.

+++ Ende des Selbstgesprächs +++


----------

